# Spot the odd one out.



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you call the title of a puzzle usually in magazines for kids like there are 5 vegetables and 1 fruit and the child has to "spot the odd one out"? Thanks.


----------



## Karton Realista

Usually such charades are descriptive, as: wybierz niepasujący element, wybierz niepasujący obrazek/cokolwiek, o co chodzi w danej szaradzie.

(completely weird question, btw)


----------



## Encolpius

Karton Realista said:


> Usually such charades are descriptive, as: wybierz niepasujący element, wybierz niepasujący obrazek/cokolwiek, o co chodzi w danej szaradzie.
> 
> (completely weird question, btw)



What do you mean by "completely weird question"? 
I find the English question very interesting.


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> What do you mean by "completely weird question"?
> I find the English question very interesting.


I found your thread suprising, not many people are interested in such stuff.
No offence intended.


----------



## Encolpius

What stuff? All my questions are about the Polish languages, right?


----------



## Karton Realista

Encolpius said:


> What stuff? All my questions are about the Polish languages, right?


I meant games like spot the odd one out. Not really much people are interested in such games and want to ask questions about how are they in foreign language. I was kinda curious why (although that's off-topic and the moderators are probably gonna delete our posts as chat)


----------



## Encolpius

I am not interested in the game either.


----------



## Gochna

In my time, I think it was "Znajdź intruza".


----------

